# Manuales de TVs LCD/LED Chinos aporte



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2014)

este es un aporte de don rat ,muy amable de su parte ,
lo que da pie a quien quiera aportar esquemas de lcd/led lo vaya subiendo aquí mismo 
muchas gracias.
luego vemos como lo organizamos un poco los archivos 
son de marcas muy usadas Premium, Cyberlux, Sankey, Coby, Haier etc.etc


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2014)

aqui hay mas https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dl8a8qfpc2oz6l4/rTuvvfaJwf


----------

